# Rosemary is looking VERY pregnant



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My doe DesertNanny EC Blue Rosemary is only 2 1/2 months pregnant and she already looks like she's going to pop! I'm thinking she will have triplets or quads.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that there are lots of little :kidder: in there for you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy kidding! :thumb: Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well when she kids.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My Tabatha is like that. I cannot believe she is not due until late February. She looks HUGE. Her daughters are only a few weeks behind her and do not look nearly as large.
Good luck with your birthings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Rosemary today.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here she is a couple days ago. Only 7 weeks to go!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is getting big! Good luck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

happy kidding! thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty doe cant wait to see the beautiful babies.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Poor thing. I hope it isn't as uncomfortable for them as it is for humans. I have one that is 2 mos from kidding and just looks like one big beach ball. Clearly I fattened her up too much at the beginning. Hope it doesn't cause too many kidding troubles. Rosemary looks great. I can't imagine 2 more monthes what she'll look like.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Rosemary looks great. I can't imagine 2 more monthes what she'll look like.[/quote]

Thank you! That's what I'm wondering too. She's probably going to look Huge


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's a large lady


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

She is defiantely big and with that long to go (the last tri-mester being the most weight gain) I think you will see much more weight gain and bulge... :slapfloor: but I have to say I have a doe with a month to go that looks to have quads already...so feel good that she looks this good and is carrying nicely ...I dont think you have any problems to worry yourself, her coat is in nice condition (so it shows she is getting a good diet/mineral intake), strong pasturns, & she is nice and long with a good width in the rear for kidding...good luck and I am hoping for many :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! I love her colors!
Good luck and lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update. Rosemary is due in about 4 weeks and Bunny is due in 4 weeks and 5 days. 

I trimmed their hooves today and wormed them. Rosemary is so huge I feel sorry for her! I think she has at least triplets and she still has 1 month of growing to do. Bunny looks a bit bigger then she did a couple weeks ago. I'm hoping she has twins.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Rosemary is looking VERY pregnant (update)*

Rosemary's due date is just 3 days away! She looks like she may kid on her due date because her udder is filling. Hopefully she will have all :kidred: ray:

The pictures were taken yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Very Pregnant doe*

I have a great Very pregnant doe of my own due in about a month. She always looks wide, but right now she's huge. She's given me quads each year that I've bred her. Hope she keeps up the great kidding record


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I hope she has a great kidding with lots of Doelings for you  My Doe ended up having triplets. 2 bucklings and 1 Doeling.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im so glad to hear her kidding went well and all are healthy! Would love to see some pics of the babies when time permits :wink: Rosemary must be relieved to have all that weight gone!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Mandara! She had them very easily. I have pictures on the thread here: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=29802


----------

